# Vk 780



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Will someone post the coordinates for the VK 780 rig please. Thanks


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

This forum lists every one in the Gulf of Mexico, I'm pretty sure and VK 780 just doesn't pop up.

http://www.rodnreel.com/gps/GPSSearch.asp


----------



## flatback01 (Jun 15, 2015)

You can get Platform locator app and it gives you a lot of info on there.


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

Try these coordinates:

Location: VIOSCA KNOLL 780. Coordinates, 29-14-14.8 N, 088-06-02.9 W

http://www.outdooralabama.com/alabamas-rigs-reefs-program-great-start

Better get there before it's dismantled (won't be much of a land mark to find it), that is if it hasn't been removed already.


----------

